# skim coating over old wallpaper glue remains



## maggiemay1013 (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't know if this is the right forum but, I have removed the 1950's era wallpaper from above a chair rail and either the glue or part of the paper has adhesed to the unfinished drywall and have tried everything to remove it (literally everything). The only thing left, I think, is skim coating over it so I can paint. I really, really hate wallpaper in a kitchen. The area is 120 square feet. Can I do it myself? If not, what should the cost be to hire someone?? Thanks ever-so-much. This is the final task in a kitchen renovation in which I agreed to do the painting in order to save money. Not a great idea.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sound like skimcoating is your best option.

Can you do it your self? Only you know that.--

Use the mud with the blue lid--use a 12 inch blade --thin coats--usually three.--Mike--


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

See post #3 of this thread......

http://www.diychatroom.com/f101/removing-wallpaper-76605/


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Prime first, preferably with oil base to seal the glue. Otherwise when the mud hits it it can loosen up again and make more of a mess. Hate to disagree, but I'd use regular ready mix (green lid). I'm not a big fan of the lightweight compounds. They scratch too easily.
How much to have it done would be like asking "how long is a rope"? Prices vary from region to region, by degree of difficulty, and even just by what a finisher thinks his own time is worth.....


----------



## maggiemay1013 (Aug 2, 2010)

Absolutely agree with oil-based primer. Had another wall with similar glue problems in the living room and thought all of it had come off until I painted it with acrylic paint - the paint bubbled and peeled off after a few days. Lesson learned. Got a quote from a drywall contractor of $250. Thought that was fair considering how much time I've already spent on this project. Thanks for reply.


----------

